# Masterbuilt gravity fed power brick



## ksmith9 (Feb 25, 2022)

Hey everyone, 

I know there's a lot of gravity fed owners out there and I recently read about using a power brick to prevent having to be plugged in. I'm hoping people could post some bricks they have used and any power cord attachments please.  I just want to make sure I'm getting the right equipment for power draw, length of battery, etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RCAlan (Feb 26, 2022)

ksmith9 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I know there's a lot of gravity fed owners out there and I recently read about using a power brick to prevent having to be plugged in. I'm hoping people could post some bricks they have used and any power cord attachments please.  I just want to make sure I'm getting the right equipment for power draw, length of battery, etc. Thanks in advance.




There’s some great info in this thread.  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/new-chargriller-gravity-fed-grill.307088/page-4
Read postings #62 through #76, they should answer most of your questions.  Good luck…

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## ksmith9 (Feb 26, 2022)

Thank you Alan, I knew there was a post about it but didn't know what to search


----------



## mcokevin (Mar 4, 2022)

Let us know how it works out.  I considered the battery mod but I conveniently had an electrical circuit not too far from where I keep the 1050, so I opted to run some new conduit and put a GFCI outlet in right where I plug it in outside.  So now I've got a circuit that is "master bath lights and smoker" hah.


----------



## wahoowad (Mar 28, 2022)

I use a power brick and it easily lasts an all day brisket or pork butt cook

I use this power cell: 
And this cable: 
Works great. Never actually used the power cord in 20+ cooks


----------



## wahoowad (Mar 28, 2022)

Sorry don't know why those links are showing up. Something unique and special about this place I'm sure. Links work fine everywhere else


----------



## Chasdev (Mar 28, 2022)

I use an older Ryobi construction site radio that runs the same 18 volt batteries as the drills and saws, it has a usb port on it and the battery lasts days.


----------

